# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Ξερει κανεις τι υλικό ειναι αυτο;

## sdimitris

Καλησπέρα,

Μήπως ξερει κανεις τι υλικό είναι αυτο; Ειναι στα lounge της Aegean .
Μοιάζει κατι σε αφρώδες αλλα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ειναι και που θα μπορούσα να βρω.

Ευχαριστω



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FreeEnergy

Υαλουφασμα πολυεστερα;
https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%8...w=1920&bih=943

Μπορεί και αυτό:

http://iselco.gr/~iselco/index.php?p...id=126&lang=el

----------


## sdimitris

Υαλουφασμα δε θα το έλεγα γιατί για να σταθεροποιηθεί χρειάζεται καταλύτη και μετά γίνεται πολυ σκληρό. Ετσι φτιάχνουν τις βάρκες. 

Το δεύτερο όμως μοιάζει αρκετά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

